# Trigger finger modifiers



## reven54 (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting conflicting information about modifier usage for trigger finger.  Which is appropriate:  Use of LT/RT or the the digit codes such as F1 ect.  Thank you.


----------



## greatbiller (Apr 19, 2014)

Use the appropriate modifier for the fingers - F1, etc.


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 19, 2014)

This may be a carrier preference on how they have their computer's programed.  I have a notebook that I list the carrier with the CPT code with what their modifier preference is.

Encoderpro has both the finger modifiers and the LT and RT modifiers as appropriate to us.  I have not found any coding specifics for Medicare yet, but their could be something somewhere.


----------



## ajb1986 (Apr 20, 2014)

reven54 said:


> Getting conflicting information about modifier usage for trigger finger.  Which is appropriate:  Use of LT/RT or the the digit codes such as F1 ect.  Thank you.



The digit modifiers are what I use, because patients can come in with multiple digits on the same hand that have trigger finger.


----------

